# Marbles at last :)



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Our snow spotted Queen, Keira, had her third litter yesterday. 

She had a marble in her first litter but she died at 5 weeks old due to a deformed chest, her other 8 kittens over the two litters had all been spots like mum and dad.

This time it looks as though she's given birth to five marbles in a litter of six! They all seem to be silvers like dad.

We think four of them are girls but we're leaving her alone for now.

Although we knew she was heavily pregnant she took us a bit by surprise yesterday as we weren't sure when she mated, she had already had two before we knew she was in labour...she's a very good and experienced mum though.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww congratulations! Can't wait for the piccies!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how exciting, congratulations, cant wait for pictures,


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats to you and mum  x


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

congrats hope all goes well with the babies.

can't wait to see pics.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

congratulations!:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well done mummy! 5 marbles out of 6!! impressive!


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

awwwwww
congrats 
cant wait for pics
x


----------



## coonie girl (Mar 28, 2009)

Well done congratulations !!!!


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi all,

Here are the first pictures of Keira's babies, unfortunately the smallest one of the six and the one with the nicest patterns died last night so there are only five in these photo's.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

sweet - so are marbles classic tabby patern?


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations they are lovely xx


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

omg they are stunning congratualtions and sorry to hear you lost one


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

spid said:


> sweet - so are marbles classic tabby patern?


Yes, classic tabby with swirls rather than the stripey tabby you normally see in moggies.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

awww lovely  congratulations x

(o sorry to hear one of them has passed on  they have beautiful colouring)


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aww gorgeous babies! sorry about the one you lost

Have you had another chance to see how many boys/girls you have?

D xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sweet little babies :001_tt1: So sorry that you lost the tiny one  but hope the others continue to do well


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sorry to hear about the small baby 

Glad the others are doing well all look lovely.

Are you going down the marble route then?


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> Have you had another chance to see how many boys/girls you have?
> 
> D xx


It looks as though there are three girls and two boys left, the poor little one who didn't make it was a girl too.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> Are you going down the marble route then?


We always knew that marbles were a strong possibility as our stud and Queen both have one marble parent. Keira also gave birth to a marble girl in her first litter.

I'm not sure myself, marbles are nice but spots\rosettes look more wild.

It's nice to have both though


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Many congrats - looking forward to the photos.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeh I do like the rosettes & Spots I wouldnt mind the odd marbles but Id love to jsut breed rosettes


----------



## Supernova (Mar 7, 2009)

Congratulations on your first marble litter 

I am a self confessed marble bengal addict. I wouldnt describe marbles as having the classic tabby pattern, that would mean having the bulls eye which is an absolute no no. The pattern is more one of horizonal marble swirling, the horizontal effect coming from the alc and quite unique to the bengal cat. 

Personally whilst i love all bengals there is nothing better for me than a really good marble with the fantastic head and type....can look just as wild in my opinion. Many bengal breeders who are focused on the marble are working towards the look of some of the wild cats such as the clouded leopard 

Look forward to watching your babies develop


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I really like Sorrel Marbles that I have seen then are lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## Supernova (Mar 7, 2009)

Glad you like marbles, i think they are overlooked by many breeders and pet owners but a good one is a 'living work of art' in my opinion 

I must start a marbled bengal thread now LOL!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol!  Some are really unusual I must admit, really swirly!


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Updated pics! Unfortunately we lost another one but the four that remain are gorgeous 

The last one is the only boy and the collars are thanks to TB's recommendation 

I'd be interested in comments on the marble patterns from someone who has more experience in that area.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Elmstar said:


> I'd be interested in comments on the marble patterns from someone who has more experience in that area.


This is a good article about marble Bengals
http://www.romanbengals.com/Dissecting_the_Marble_Pattern.pdf


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Darling little kissie kitties.  Love their little collars - nice safe way to identify them.


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Elmstar said:


> Yes, classic tabby with swirls rather than the stripey tabby you normally see in moggies.


Wonder if thats what my new kittens are then, they are swirly rather than normal 'tabby' (they are maine coon x NFC) - you learn something new every day!

Congratulations on the litter, they are gorgeous!!

Ang x


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Congratulations!* I *Love marbles *


----------

